# Clearing Skeeter w/o Sparkolloid



## NorCal (Mar 6, 2015)

I made an excellent batch of Skeeter last year and everyone liked it, but it gave me a splitting headache after a glass. I'm definitely sensitive to one or more of the ingredients. I'm not sensitive to SO2.

I started a second batch, simply lemon, sugar, nutrient and yeast. No tannin and I'm not going to back sweeten / Sorbate. I will bottle and then sweeten when I make a pitcher full and use some koolaid packs for color / flavor.

The only remaining ingredient is Sparkolloid. I plan on bulk aging in the Carboy after it is done fermenting. Do you think it will significantly clear enough to bottle, without Sparkolloid, after say 3 months?


----------



## Arne (Mar 7, 2015)

It should, but it has to be warm to clear. Arne.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 15, 2015)

It was time to rack, so I also filtered with a .5 micron filter. Definitely had an impact, but still not super clear. Clear enough to live with though. I'll contin to leave it in the Carboy and allow it to clear some more.


----------

